# Other animals



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi i have 5 female rats and 2 female degus I am just curious with what other pets people have


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oo You have Degus?
Can you tell me about them? are they friendly like rats? What kind of cage do they need?
I always was interested in Degus.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey yeah I have 2 females I love them but they are not as friendly as rats they were very timid wehen I got them but they have got used to me now they will let me stroke them when they are in there cage but as soon ad they get out they just want to explore I have them in a rat cage with a plascic base which my dad lined with wood as they can chew threw a plastic cage in a matter of hours I have also chanced the metal shelves with wood ones off eBay eventually I will get them an all wood cage off the Internet also they are really prone to diabetes so they can't have any fruit only veg they are lovely but I will always prefer my rats hope this helps


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

After owning several rodents, I really don't think any compare to rats for their sweet interactive behavior... you mays well just give in and get another cage of rats hehe.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I no they are so addictive I would have more than 5 because my local shelter is full of them but my boyfriend won't let me get any more because of the smell lol it dosnt even bother me any more


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I jut bought a nice Air Purifier with a Charcoal Filter over the HEPA filter that is supposed to help a ton with odors. When I gets here I will tell you how it works maybe it's something you might consider.
(I have 8 rats in my room, a hamster, a lizard, and a bunny so I know smell xD)


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

i have 6 robo hamsters 1 syrian , 4 mice and 2 dogs  also my hubby has a cat that lives where he works ...i cant help though being addicted to small furry critters


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Ready for this? Haha.

I have-

Three ratties, Rosebud, Romeo, and Snitch
Five chickens, of multiple breeds- 2 BL Polish, Victoria and Alaric (he's my rooster), a RIR, Mellanie, and two cochins, a blue, and a black frizzle. The blue needs a name, and the frizzle is called Sarah.
A dog, Lulu
Two cats, Bobby (black angora) and Andrea (tortishell calico)
And a horse, a very wild, hard to handle fleabitten grey named Sterling Silver. He carries the satin gene, and it makes his hairs hollow and very, very shiny and smooth. He looks like a mirror in sunlight.

That's all for right now. I used to have more creatures, but things happen, and many were elderly and have passed on in recent years. Winter's quiet time around here, no rescues usually, and I usually don't have any fosters.

There's a couple of squirrel pinkies in my barn. God, they are cute. I love watching those little buggers grow up every year. The mother is such a good girl.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in Queens 10 minutes from grand Manhatten so barns are myths to us here lol.
I have a dog, 15 rats between my BF and myself, 2 rabbits, 1 Snake, 1 tarantula, 1 Anole and I have a cat.
9 of my rats, my snake and my cat live with my folks.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all. We have 4 dogs, 2 rabbits, a chincilla, a dumpy tree frog, a red eared slider (water turtle), I'd say right around 20 rats and not even sure how many mice right now. This is between my daughter and myself so not as much as it sounds. Each and every one is special and most have been some sort of rescue.

I am really curious about degus though as they are adorable and seem like great pets (someday...not now lol). I also have been taken by Sugar Gliders recently. Someday when we are not full at the in I would love to have one.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

sarah19 said:


> Hey yeah I have 2 females I love them but they are not as friendly as rats they were very timid wehen I got them but they have got used to me now they will let me stroke them when they are in there cage but as soon ad they get out they just want to explore I have them in a rat cage with a plascic base which my dad lined with wood as they can chew threw a plastic cage in a matter of hours I have also chanced the metal shelves with wood ones off eBay eventually I will get them an all wood cage off the Internet also they are really prone to diabetes so they can't have any fruit only veg they are lovely but I will always prefer my rats hope this helps


How do you know they are prone to diabetes? Is it a female issue I haven't heard of or is it in their genetic make-up?


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been considering degus for a while and have done a ton of research. I have one question though. Everything I've read says to use guinea pig or chinchilla pellets that don't contain any sugar or molasses. What brands don't contain any? Even the highest quality, (Oxbow), contains cane molasses. What do you use?

Now for my group. I have six rats, six cats, (four are mine, two are my brother's), a dog, 4 neon tetras, a betta, an african side neck turtle, and a mouse.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I have...
Our dog, Ruby, a labradoodle
Our cat, Fern, who is a Russian blue mix
My 8 rats, Tess, Bubbles, Arwen, Willow, Lotus, Radar, Zapper, and Cheerio
and a bunch of Guppies 

I am really hoping to get a male mouse sometime in the future.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I have three female rats; Honey, Ruca and Ruby. They are all around 2yrs of age.

I have a 10 yr old female chihuahua x rat terrier mix, who is all white with one large dot on the center of her head and some on the backs of her ears. You'll never guess her generic name.... Dottie. (We didn't pick the name, the previous owners daughter picked it out and it just stuck lol.) She is my cuddle-monster, always following me and sleeping under the covers. Unfortunately, she was bred to hunt rats, so needless to say she never comes in contact with them.

I have a 13-14 yr old female brown and black striped with orange mixings cat. She is the most lovable cat I have owned. She doesn't meow, she chirps :3 She lives downstairs, so she never sees the rats.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Between my boyfriend and i, we have 6 rats, 2 gerbils, a tadpole, a scorpion, and at my dads I have a dog and a cat. The ratties are the only ones that are mine and only mine though. Out of all the animals I have and have had, I can say that nothing can compare to rats, Except maybe dogs, but to be honest I think of my rats as tiny dogs because that's what they act like haha.


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

My house has been compared to a petting zoo at times haha. Between me and my family members we have:

1) Five dogs
2) Two cats
3) 17 of my "own" rats
4) varying numbers of foster rats
5) Two rabbits
6) Two ferrets
7) One guinea pig
8) Two parakeets
9) Three snakes
10) 40 gallon fish aquarium


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a small zoo myself:
14 rats (counting my 10 new babies)-Shilo, Porkchop, 2 no names yet
1 sugar Glider-Clyde
3 dogs- Trouble, Josie, Trooper
2 Chinchillas- Charlie and Inka
90 gal tank w/ 2 Bala Sharks, 1 Catfish, 4 Clown Loaches, 3 Roapfish, 4 Chiclids,
1 tiretrack eel, 1 Cecilian worm, 1 Banjo catfish, 1 Giant Danio, 2 black Plecos and 1 royal Pleco


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Between my mom, sister, and I, we have

6 dogs...four springers, two corgies: Hunter, Gunner, Sadie, Dolly, Maddie, Max
1 cat: Charlie Katt
1 horse (we had to sell our other four): Warchief Nargis, a beautiful Red Leopard Appaloose stud with a really bad attitude (not really his fault, he was abused in his previous home)
1 ferret: Petey
1 gerbil: Rooney...Vegas died recently and I am trying to get another one or two gerbils to introduce to Rooney so he won't be lonely.
1 cuban tree frog: I won't buy another herp from a petsmart ever again...they sold my sister the cuban, telling her it was a dumpy...we didn't know the difference then.
2 albino African Clawed Frogs: Mike Myers and Freddie Krueger (Freddie is blind in both eyes)
A large tank holds the aquatic frogs and many goldfish, guppies, and I think some ghost shrimp are still hiding in there somewhere.
I also have a female betta named Flo. That fish is a survivor, let me tell you. I was on vacation, and the person who agreed to come feed her everyday bailed and I couldn't get anyone...she went THREE WEEKS with no food. I was a mess...over a betta, haha. But she's around and looking good.

also, I know they don't really count, because they aren't pets, but they live on our land and come back year after year, so we call them ours, haha, but there is a pair of red tailed hawks that nest in one tree, a pair of great horned owls that nest in another, and we've been seeing pairs of golden eagles and some peregrins hanging about, but we haven't figured out where they nest.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Well...while I certainly have less animals now than I used to, I still have enough to keep me occupied. Let's see...

1) Two cats, Star and Wicket.

Star:

















Wicket:

















2) Tootsie, my female dove.









3) Spike, the Yellow Bellied Slider.
























New cage setup coming soon.

4) A 10g tank that has fish cycled through it quicker than you can pick your nose (I keep and observe them for a month or so, then bring them back to the store and get different ones when I get bored of them)

Current inhabitants include a Plakat betta, two Otocinclus Cats, and a smattering of Cherry and Blue Amano Shrimp:









And (so far) that's it. We'll see how long that lasts, though.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Since I do rescue, I also have a mini "zoo" of critters. This isn't including the feral cats we feed outside. Between my fiance and I, we have;

two rats, three cockatiels, dog, two cats (one living at a different house because he's FLV+), five Bettas (four in two heated/filtered divided 10 gallons, my fiance's is temporarily in a 3 gallon long tank), six guinea pigs (in three 27" wide by 73" long cages; one refuses to be bonded with another cavy since she is older and her cagemate passed, we tried several times with mellow females, and even a calm neutered male), and seven nerite snails two of which are rescues (in a heated and filtered rubbermaid container that holds 7 gallons of water).


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

I live on a farm in minnesota I have 8 Dogs
2 chihuahuas named lilly 4yrs and cody 3yrs a german sheperd husky chow wolf mix named sadie 11yrs
a basenji boxer pitbull mix named memphis 10yrs and 3 australian shepherds sky year and a half Sugar 10months and Jasper 10months
around 7 barn cats names are dick fluffy smoke misty franie blossom jasmin and maybe some other ones that are wild that we never seen lol and one inside cat named boo 
4 rats Bentley and Rocky and Cream and Lacy
and fish a goldfish named figero(like on pinocihoo the cats name lol) a rainbow gourami named half&half lol and a chinease algea eater named snuff lol and quiet a few guppies but none are named lol around 30 cows(which are about to have calves any day now) a horse that thinks she is a cow her name is spirit she is a arabian quarter horse cross going to be 18yrs in may some chickens one is named beardie she had a beard but she hatch eggs so we now have 5 beardies lol and we have a rooster and a few other hens and we have two male duck a giant pekin named mort and a little call duck named pickles and we just got 5 baby female fawn and white runner ducks for them lol 

i kinda have alot but i love them all and they are all spoiled if you wanna see pics check out this link http://www.hs.facebook.com/pages/RoyalRedAussies/134767256591118


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a Rotti named Tux, 3 cats frisk, B and Pepper, a bearded dragon named Darth and just recently 2 rats blue and black... i rescue and foster all types of critters, snakes...birds.. wild tame.. whatever i come across! 

I have rescued turtles, a feild mouse, 2 kittens.. numerous bearded dragons, a leopard gecko.... and the list goes on... after they are healthy i give or adopt them to approved families... i keep the special ones!! FYI i will be keeping the rats, i just cant get enough of them!

I have also had ferrets, lovebirds, kakariki, mice, fish, frogs, a horse .......


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have alot of animals too:

8 dogs:
1 Chihuahua "MoJoe"
2 Chinese Crested Hairless "Chico and Isabelle"
1 American Bulldogg "Spanky"
1 Rottweiler/Shar-pei "Ozzy"
1 PittBull/Shar-Pei "Lily-Rose"
1 Miniature Pinscher "Precious"
1 Xoloitzcuintle/Coyote "Pippy~Dog"
1 Cat
A Norwegian Forest Cat "Cubby"
4 Rats (Soon to be 6)
2 Double Rex rats "Scabbers & Krum"
1 Champagne "Ruby"
1 Minke BareBack "Delilah"
1Turtle
A Red Ear Slider named "Tuck" (named after the turtle off the Wonder Pets)

All of these animals were rescued, except the 2 new rats that i will be getting from a breeder this month or next.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

7 rats
1 mouse
1 chihuahua
1 mini dachshund
1 corn snake
1 mourning gecko
1 sarasinorum gecko
1 gargoyle gecko
7 crested geckos


----------

